# New Mitsubishi ASX, Great Service!!



## Tony Jones (Sep 15, 2016)

Just picked up my new ASX from Agostino Mitsubishi in Adelaide, Great Service from everyone involved. Looking forward to my new career with Uber, Regards Tony


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

A brand new car for Uber?

And you are new to Uber?

You do realise your car will be worthless and worn out in three years?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

UberLuxbod said:


> A brand new car for Uber?
> 
> And you are new to Uber?
> 
> You do realise your car will be worthless and worn out in three years?


At the very least, if you're going to buy a new car, make sure it qualifies for select!


----------



## Avago (Sep 15, 2015)

Tony Jones, I dudn't know that UberX had been approved in Adelaide.
A new car is good, but it won't earn you any more than a 5 year old Corolla, but of course, it'll last you longer, be more comfortable and most likely you'll be get better ratings.
I'm currently in a Suzuki SX4, (5 door hatch) and have registered my wife's Dualis for Uber, and I must admit the slightly extra size, like your ASX, is welcome...
Good on you for giving a call out for good service from Agistino Mitsubishi


----------

